# 22lbs-boost on a GA!!!



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

this is a good story
my bro drops off my ride at 6:00am and i take it for a spin...the bov vac line was t'ed off and it emitted pss-pss-psstttt. the dsm bov requires a direct vac line from the intake mani so i took care of this problem on the side the road and accidently connected the wastgate to the original t'ed off vac line for the bov! bad bad thing....when i started driving again i would roll into each gear and punch it around 3500rpms and hold full boost for 25seconds or so then PSHSSSSSSSST!!...the boostmonkey that i am i shifted into second and just floored it and didnt let go..i got full boost aroud 3200 and just kept riding it hard while watching my gauge jump quickly to 10lbs then to 22lbs!! it was the most intense pull ever till the infamous *!BOOM!* 
shit i thought, 1 hour after i got my ride back boosted i blew the engine?!? my car was smoking like no other and weezing for air while the cool whistle of the t-28 sounded like crap. i managed to drag my b14 to my house, poped the hood and wondered -what am i gonna do now?- a rebuild?...so i left my 200sx in the driveway along with my dreams of speed. 
i came back later that day and admired the huge ic in the front bumper and the beutiful piping, but wait? why is the intake pipe from te turbo-to-ic soo low? i must of scraped anything i drove over..then i explored my curiosty and saw that the cuppler alond with the c-clamps for the ic and piping had been ripped off?!!? i fixed this prob by reconnecting them along with the piping from the ic to intake mani witch shared the same fate..turned the key and hahaha vroooom!!! whirl psssssssssht...my favorite combo of noises had returned
it seems that when wastegate vac line was connected to a sucking vac line instead of a blowing line the wastegate had no limits, so i fixed that and went on my way to terrorize the local Tempe hondahomos.....later that day i totaled my car, oh well shit happens


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

OH YOUR GOOD! but that is a messed up story. sorry to hear that man. Whats your plans now?


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

my goal is to build a b14 ga16det that will beat the npm one!!...although my insurance was shady with the cashflow and the other guy didnt have any...it will be done


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

sounds like yal are just duplicates of each other. NPM and u that is.. running 22PSI though. hahaha.. shiiiit

be lucky your alive!


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

no, npm has money and dyno's and sponsors, i have insurance cash, a mig welder and a brother at Full-Race...
when that guage went to 22lbs, i was sucked into my seat soo hard..a true rush


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

wait a sec, so your GA took 22lbs of boost and the engine didnt blow? besides the cuppler? on stock internals? damn, i wonder what the horsepower is. Any guesses??


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

it was more like 16-18psi....the gauge was messed up. next time this happens *get off the gas immediately!* it was most likely detonating, but u didnt hear it with the open dp.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

i did let off the gas, its just the guage jumped from 10-22lbs in less than a sec...then KA-BOOM, i didint have to let off the gas. the engine did it for me
it was pulling hard though


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

im so jealous of your accomplishment , and i feel you pain for the loss. ...

... assuming you bought the HS turbo , how much did you get it for? and is the install easy/straightforward? I wanna know cause i live in smog nazi land , and the boost needs to be off every 2yrs for the checkup.


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> *... assuming you bought the HS turbo , how much did you get it for? and is the install easy/straightforward? I wanna know cause i live in smog nazi land , and the boost needs to be off every 2yrs for the checkup. *


thanx...it was the best and the worst thing that happened to me (besides the accident)
i actually didnt have the HS kit...i had one of the first custom kits made by my bro -javierb14- on the ga. same here on the smog test's, thats why my car was na for a month after i bought if from my bro to get it emission tested then my bro basically just bolted the kit back on and reconnected all the oil,water,vac lines. after my accident i took the kit off in about 3hrs (including bolting stock parts back on) with a jackstand and standard tools.


----------

